# Cressgumi



## Dan Crawford (27 Aug 2009)

Hey folks, I did this a while ago. Those who came to my BBQ will remember seeing it in a mess! It only really lasts for a couple of days. 10 days really but in it's prime at around day 6 and then starts to get really leggy and mine started to die off. TBF once it was over grown, i just left it  

If i do it again, i'll use massive rocks since these ones got covered almost instantly.

Oh, i grew it in Aquasoil Powder so that may have helped


----------



## baron von bubba (27 Aug 2009)

stunning view you have from that window! ;0)


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Aug 2009)

If you look up from that you'll usually see a family of three young ladies, good lookin' ones, so i can think of worse things to look at whilst washin' up


----------



## baron von bubba (27 Aug 2009)

lol! 
more pics! :0)


----------



## paul.in.kendal (27 Aug 2009)

Dan, whatever else you do - DON'T buy a dishwasher...


----------



## Jase (27 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> If you look up from that you'll usually see a family of three young ladies, good lookin' ones, so i can think of worse things to look at whilst washin' up



All three of whom look back at the 'weird washing up man, who trims cress on his window sill'   

Looks great Dan


----------



## paul.in.kendal (27 Aug 2009)

I bet he's got the cleanest dishes in Daventry...


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Aug 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> All three of whom look back at the 'weird washing up man, who trims cress on his window sill'


I'm known as - "that good looking fella from next door with all the fish tanks"   


			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> I bet he's got the cleanest dishes in Daventry...


You've got that right pal


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Aug 2009)

Cressgumi?  

It looks like an aerial view of "The Land That Time Forgot". Got any plastic dinosaurs you could lob in there, with a little bit of CO2 mist. Tyrranatastic!

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Aug 2009)

Haha, sweet.

The comments are worth the gumi alone pal. It wasnt looking to great when I saw it, but yum, I love cress.


----------



## rawr (27 Aug 2009)

This is different, and nice!

Must be nicer in a sandwich though...?


----------



## James Marshall (7 Sep 2009)

That's an interesting idea, for your next trick why not try growing Glosso in some old egg shells  

Cheers
James


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Sep 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's an interesting idea, for your next trick why not try growing Glosso in some old egg shells
> 
> Cheers
> James


I'm on it!


----------

